# Clock



## fiferb (Jan 19, 2010)

A friend gave me a chunk of African Blackwood that was a waste piece of a sculpture he was making. It already had this shape to it but was cut off with a chainsaw and had some grooves from it. I ran the face across my jointer. I had to sand the back because my friend had marked it with a black marker showing it as a waste piece from his sculpture. I used a Forstner bit for the clock hole. Deft satin spray on the back, gloss on the front. Thanks for looking and especially to those that comment.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like it, great use of somebody elses discard.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love making clocks...Pretty Cool I must admit.

Grub


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 19, 2010)

That is the nice thing about clocks you can make them out of anything with any design you want. Nice work and thanks for showing.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!

  -Barry


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 20, 2010)

way to woodcycle....nice clock....i love how dark it is....awesome.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 20, 2010)

Good looking clock and from free wood makes it even better.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## bradh (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the natural contrast of the sapwood and heartwood here. I am not a fan of this contrast in pens, but it works well here creating a natural look frame around the clock face.
Well done!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 21, 2010)

That's pretty sharp Bruce, real nice use of recycled waste wood.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job Bruce!:biggrin:


----------



## jbostian (Jan 21, 2010)

That is very nice.

Jamie


----------

